# Anyone have problems with the Kindle Touch home button?



## Jim Johnson

My Kindle Touch's home button has stopped working. Called ACS, did a factory reset and hard reset but no change. They offered to replace it with a  refurb model but I'm not interested in paying a chunk of change just for the inconvenience of the home button not working.

Was just wondering if anyone had a similar problem and if you did anything to try and fix it. I've thought about cracking open the case and seeing it might just be a contact problem between the button and the motherboard. Warranty is well since past on it.


----------



## SusanCassidy

How do you get back to the Home page to find another book, if the Home button isn't working?  Is there a touch screen menu option?


----------



## Jim Johnson

Yeah. If I'm in a book, I touch the screen to bring up the top menu, then have to hit the back arrow several times til I get back to the home screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looks like they're for sale at a good price on WOOT today if you want to get a replacement: http://tech.woot.com/

Note. . . . they're only for sale TODAY: Saturday the 25th.

FWIW, Woot is a good site; I think they're connected with Amazon. Shipping is $5. Basically no returns, though, so be sure you want it before you submit the order. (They will take it back if it's broken when you get it, but probably won't exchange it because they might not have any more -- they're usually selling 'end of range' items.)


----------



## Jim Johnson

Thanks for the head's up!

That's about $10 cheaper than the refurb Kindle Amazon offered me over customer service, though it's not the 3G version that I currently have. I'm going to save the money and live with the inconvenience until the new Paperwhites come out, and then I'll see if I need to switch up.


----------



## cqlater911

The home button on my touch just stopped working. Was there a resolution to this problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's a hardware thing -- I think the last person who reported it later reported that it just started working again.  Might be a bit of dust or grime got in there and manipulating it just helped work it out.  You could try blowing it out with a can of compressed air.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a hardware thing -- I think the last person who reported it later reported that it just started working again. Might be a bit of dust or grime got in there and manipulating it just helped work it out. You could try blowing it out with a can of compressed air.


Yeah, my home button just stopped working one day. I thought maybe I left the kindle out in the cold too long, or maybe dropped it or something. I did a hard reset, complete reset, talked to Zon customer service, nothing worked. They offered a replacement, but I decided to wait. About three weeks later, the home button worked again as normal. I have no idea what I did or why it started up again.


----------



## Tia K

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a hardware thing -- I think the last person who reported it later reported that it just started working again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a bit of dust or grime got in there and manipulating it just helped work it out. You could try blowing it out with a can of compressed air.


Blowing out with compressed air almost works with any device with such problems. good advice i'd give it a go too


----------

